# Unsere Teichfische und deren Verhalten allgemein .. geben Fragen auf . Rundumfragen .



## Nordfriesen (6. Juli 2010)

Zuerst würden wir gern wissen ob eine gewisse Strömung den Fischen guttut bezw. allen Fischen gefällt .
Wärend die Sarasa Goldfische mit voller Begeisterung voll in die Strömung brettern und auch die Orfen es so mögen , zeigen die einfachen Goldfische nicht unbedingt große Begeisterung und halten sich mehr im ruhigen Bereich des Teiches auf. 
Ist Strömung ratsam , wichtig , unwichtig , egal , oder gar schlecht für Fische und Pflanzen bezw. Teich allgemein ?

Goldfische : wir haben 2 einfache Goldfische ...... der eine davon ist längere Zeit ziemlich FETT gewesen und nun innerhalb weniger Stunden ( 1 Tag vielleicht ) wieder recht schlank . Junge Fischis können wir nicht sehen .....haben die Orfen die vielleicht gefressen ? Dazu kommt das dieser __ Goldfisch seit längerem teilweise schwarz ist  (ich hab mal gelesen das es heilende Wunden sind ?!) und mit dem Kopf nach unten so im Teich rumsteht oder still am Grund ist ..... also weniger der hyperaktive Typ .  Ich hab mal gelesen das es heilende Wunden sind ?! 
Der 2. Goldfisch ist in ebenso kurzer Zeit nicht mehr Gold sondern eher Orange wie die Orfen und hat teilweise weisse Optik .... kein Pilz oder so .... er ist irgendwie ausgeblichen ?! 
Ist das Normal ?

Orfen : Sind alle Fit wie Turnschuh ....keine Fragen 

Sarasa Goldfische : auch davon haben wir 2 Stück ..... sind Männchen und Weibchen zu erkennen.

Wir haben etwas Rost in meinem Filter ....wirklich sehr wenig an meinem Edelstahlsieb ( 200my ) da es auf einem verzingten Gestell montiert ist das wenige kleine Roststellen hat .
Ein Problem ? Wenn ja wie groß ist das Problem .

Über Infos würde ich mich freuen .
Ach nochwas : was können wir tun um den Fischen etwas reizvolles zu bieten ....also was mögen Sie gern .

Demnächst kommt eine kleine Brücke über den Teich um etwas mehr Schatten zu spenden .
Gruß


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Teichfische und deren Verhalten allgemein .. geben Fragen auf . Rundumfrag*

Hmmm, schwierige Frage.
Manche Fische mögen sicherlich eine leichte Strömung, bei allen glaube ich das aber nicht 
Ob die Orfen die Jungen Fische gefressen haben könnten kann man wohl nichtmehr sagen (Meine Hellseherkugel ist gerade kaputt  ), der dicke __ Goldfisch klingt aber ganz danach als hätte er Laich im Bauch gehabt...bist Du Dir sicher dass keine jungen Fische herrumschwimmen? Teilweiße recht schwer zu sehen!


----------



## Nordfriesen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Teichfische und deren Verhalten allgemein .. geben Fragen auf . Rundumfrag*

Ne ... kleine Fischis sind da nicht ! Hab genau nachgesehen .
Strömung ist nur auf einer Hälfte des Teiches ....dann wird es flach und die Strömung hört auf ...erst nach dieser Flachen Teichzone wird es wieder tief und es ist keine Strömung vorhanden . Die Fische können sich also aussuchen ob sie Strömung oder ruhiges Wasser wollen  Das machen Sie eigentlich auch ....somit hat sich meine Sorge wegen der Strömung erledigt .

Übrigens habe ich meine Fadenalgen im Griff  Ich hab in meinem Skimmer einen feinen Filter eingebaut und lasse das Wasser seperat durch einen Kiesfilter laufen 
Geht sehr gut ...nur der Skimmerfilter muss morgens wie abends kurz gereinigt werden ( da sammelt sich extrem viel grüner Schlamm an ) . Da es aber in 2 Minuten erledigt ist stört mich das nicht !


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Teichfische und deren Verhalten allgemein .. geben Fragen auf . Rundumfrag*

Hallo, Nordfriesen, habe jetzt erst die Fragen entdeckt , also, Fischumfärbung sehe ich mittlerweile als normal an, den bei mir färbt sich seit Jahren ALLES um. Zur Zeit habe ich nur noch Kois, bei denen ist es genauso. Manchmal denke ich , ups wer bist Du denn ? Innerhalb einer Woche ist bei mir aus einem schwarz-weiss-orange, ein schneeweißer Koi geworden,und ein schwarz-gelber verliert jetzt immer mehr das Schwarze.
Bezugnehmend auf Deinen dicken - schlanken Fisch, dauert es natürlich auch eine Weile, bis aus dem Laich ein Fisch geworden ist. Also einfach Geduld
Gruß Jo


----------



## Nordfriesen (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unsere Teichfische und deren Verhalten allgemein .. geben Fragen auf . Rundumfrag*

Hallo !

Nein keine kleinen Fischis 
Aber egal .... alle Teichbewohner sind top fit ... trotz der neuen Farbauswahl des Körperkleides .
Ich mags persönlich nicht leiden .... aber ich soll so ja auch nicht rumschwimmen 

Gruß
Nils


----------

